# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  A ka lufte ne Demokraci?

## Erlebnisse

Kohet e fundit kam lexuar nje liber "Tregtare e luftetare" nga Andreata ku ne nje pjese te mire te librit flitet per Demokracine e rregullat e saj. Nga ana tjeter vihet re qe historikisht edhe se Demokracia ne teori garanton lirite themelore te njeriut, ajo pregatit ushtare per te qene ne gatishmeri per lufte:

Greqia e lashte - Nqs ishe qytetar (kuptohet edhe qeveritar) duhet te ishe i gatshem te jepje edhe jeten perpara se gjithash per Shtetin, prandaj domosdoshmerisht ishe luftetar.

Sot USA, nje nder shtet me demokratike eshte e komplikuar ne nje sere lufterash e kerkimesh apo zhvillimesh qe kane te bejne me Mbrojtjen.

Si e mendoni, A eshte e ligjshme (e drejte) Lufta ne Demokraci? Perse?

----------


## BaBa

> A ka lufte ne Demokraci?


kam ngju qe ska luft,
por kam ngju dhe kte tjetrren qe po ha robi - robin.


shnet.

----------


## Borix

> Si e mendoni, A eshte e ligjshme (e drejte) Lufta ne Demokraci? Perse?


Lufta nuk eshte e ligjshme ne asnje sistem - sepse thyen rregullin natyror te mbijeteses dhe evolucionit. Nese i kundervihesh rregullit te natyres (ose Natyres), atehere dicka do ece keq diku - dhe historia flet vete. Tani, qe nje dukuri sociale ose socio-politike te jete e ligjshme duhet te gezoje nje baze te forte argumentative, te cdo lloj evidence. Ne fakt, lufta thyen cdo lak logjik, aq me teper evidenca te fushave te tjera. Per kete arsye, une mendoj se lufta nuk eshte legjitime.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Lufta nuk eshte e ligjshme ne asnje sistem - sepse thyen rregullin natyror te mbijeteses dhe evolucionit. Nese i kundervihesh rregullit te natyres (ose Natyres), atehere dicka do ece keq diku - dhe historia flet vete. .


Ky eshte keqintrepretim i ligjeve natyrore. Evolucioni pa zhdukjen e me te dobteve e mbijetesen e me te forteve ,nuk eshte i konceptueshem e po ashtu mbijetesa i perket me te fortit,me inteligjentit. Pranimi i legjitimitetit natyror te luftes eshte pikerisht pikenisja e shqyrtimit te ceshtjes qe ngre era.

Demokracia eshte nje sistem i brendshem qeverisjeje i nje shoqerie ,keshtu qe ne raportet e jashtme nuk mund te buroje nje kendveshtrim kontradiktor me format e tjera te qeverisjes.

Kthimi i demokracise nga sistem i brendshem qeverisjeje ne 'teresi vlerash internacional-humaniste' eshte proces modern, biles i koheve te sotme e me sakte mund ta quajme nje perpjekje. Ne kete perpjekje po humbet logjikisht edhe thelbi i demokracise e normalisht ngrihen edhe pyetje si kjo.
Demokraci-Lufte nuk perbejne nje nderlidhje ku me fuqizimin e njerit faktor duhet te kemi zhdukjen e faktorit tjeter, pra nuk ka paraprakisht kundershti midis konceptit te demokracise dhe konceptit te luftes.

Ne kete kendveshtrim pyetja del e ndertuar keq . Pyetja e sakte duhet te ishte: Shkaqet e luftes ne  demokraci ,cilat jane e a ndryshojne nga shkaqet e luftes ne sisteme te tjera qeverisjeje ?

Koncepti i Legjitimitetit te nje lufte eshte nga fitoret me te medha qe njeriu gjeti ne rrugen e tij mijeravjecare te kalimit nga barbaria ne civilizim.

Aktualisht bota po jeton nje periudhe krize ne kete drejtim. Amerika futi ne te drejten nderkombetare serisht konceptin e luftes parandaluese(preventive). Kishte shekuj qe Europa te pakten me perpjekjet e saj zhduku nga raportet nderkombetare legjitimitetin e luftes parandaluese. Kjo arritje e madhe u shkermoq prej Amerikes . 
Kjo le te themi eshte disfata e 'demokracise' pasi shteti simbol i lejon vetes perdorimin e doktrines se luftes parandaluese. 
Nese perhapet kjo doktrine te cilen e mbeshtetin faktikisht shumica e shteteve demokratike do gjendemi ne nje situate shume te veshtire. Neser del nje shtet e thote: Duke qene se fqinji im eshte pasuruar e ka filluar te shpenzoje shume per armatime ,une duke qene se ndihem i kercenuar nga ky shtim i armatimit, bej nje lufte preventive e keshtu se lejoj te behet kercenim per mua te nesermen.

Sic e thashe fatkeqesia eshte pikerisht mbeshtetja qe njeriu 'demokratik' i jep kesaj doktrine te rrezikshme per marredheniet nderkombetare.

Te nje forum qelloi dikush qe tha: pse sna e japin naften me te mire,ata skane ce duan kurse neve na u dyfishua cmimi i benzines. Po se dhane me te mire do na e japin me te keq. 

Ky mendim mbeshtet teorine se lufta futet aty ku nuk futet dot tregtia, apo vazhdimi i tregtise me raketa e ne shek 19 quhej 'politika e kryqezoreve', ajo qe ndiqte Anglia fale flotes se saj detare.

----------


## Borix

> Ky eshte keqintrepretim i ligjeve natyrore. Evolucioni pa zhdukjen e me te dobteve e mbijetesen e me te forteve ,nuk eshte i konceptueshem e po ashtu mbijetesa i perket me te fortit,me inteligjentit. Pranimi i legjitimitetit natyror te luftes eshte pikerisht pikenisja e shqyrtimit te ceshtjes qe ngre era.


Une nuk e di sa i njeh ti ligjet natyrore, megjithate ketu po ekuivokon konceptet. Era e ka fjalen per luften ne kuptimin socio-politik, jo per luften natyrore per mbijetese (per te kaluar tek brezi tjeter) - lufta natyrore per te cilen ti flet eshte lufta kafshe-kafshe, gje qe nuk mund te quhet "lufte" ne kuptimin e konfliktit socio-politik. Edhe 'lufta per mbijetese' eshte nje tog-fjalesh te vendosura nga gazetaret shkencore, dhe ne shkenca natyrore specifikohet ndryshe - perzgjedhja e verber natyrore. Gjithesesi, ngaterrimi i koncepteve behet kryesisht nga njerezit e prirur per socio-politizma. Prandaj, per te mos nxjerre konkluzione false, eshte mire qe lufta te shihet nga kendveshtrimi psikoanalitik, sic shohin keta mjeshtrat:





> Conflicts of interest between man and man are resolved, in principle, by the recourse to violence. *It is the same in the animal kingdom, from which man cannot claim exclusion; nevertheless, men are also prone to conflicts of opinion, touching, on occasion, the loftiest peaks of abstract thought, which seem to call for settlement by quite another method.* *This refinement is, however, a late development.* 
> 
> To start with, group force was the factor which, in small communities, decided points of ownership and the question which man's will was to prevail. Very soon physical force was implemented, then replaced, by the use of various adjuncts; he proved the victor whose weapon was the better, or handled the more skillfully. 
> 
> Now, for the first time, with the coming of weapons, *superior brains began to oust brute force, but the object of the conflict remained the same: one party was to be constrained, by the injury done him or impairment of his strength, to retract a claim or a refusal.* This end is most effectively gained when the opponent is definitely put out of action--*in other words, is killed.* 
> 
> This procedure has two advantages: *the enemy cannot renew hostilities*, and, secondly, *his fate deters others from following his example.* (_Prandaj edhe lufta preventive e SHBA - Borix_) Moreover, the slaughter of a foe gratifies an instinctive craving--a point to which we shall revert hereafter. However, another consideration may be set off against this will to kill: the possibility of using an enemy for servile tasks if his spirit be broken and his life spared. Here violence finds an outlet not in slaughter but in subjugation. Hence springs the practice of giving quarter; but the victor, having from now on to reckon with the craving for revenge that rankles in his victim, forfeits to some extent his personal security.






> Kjo le te themi eshte disfata e 'demokracise' pasi shteti simbol i lejon vetes perdorimin e doktrines se luftes parandaluese.


Lufta preventive e rinisur dhe ripropozuar nga SHBA eshte per te mbrojtur demokracine e tyre, si djepi me i madh i lirise njerezore. Prandaj, edhe ketu ke ngaterrese koncepti.




> Sic e thashe fatkeqesia eshte pikerisht mbeshtetja qe njeriu 'demokratik' i jep kesaj doktrine te rrezikshme per marredheniet nderkombetare.


Njeriu demokratik zgjedh perfaqesues. Ne momentin qe keta te fundit hypin ne pushtet, nuk ka me pothuaj asnje kontakt me te parin. Prandaj, perfaqesuesi demokratik eshte ai qe vendos per risjelljen e te tilla dukurive socio-politike, si Lufta, ne boten demokratike. Kjo nuk do te thote se nje person demokratik eshte emertuesi i demokracise ne teresi.

----------


## Conquistador

Ne Demokraci nuk ka lufte. Flas per lufte midis shteteve demokratike, se lufte midis demokracise dhe diktatures ka gjithmone. Kjo quhet lufte llojesh. Ne demokraci kemi vetem lufte ekonomike dhe jo ushtarake.

----------


## alproud

Lufta nuk varet nga sistemi qeverises, lufta ka te beje me interesa te tjera si ato territoriale, ekonomike, politike etj... Ne nje far forme cdo jete njeriu ka lufte ne vetevete, cdo sistem qeverises, cdo parti politike, cdo subjekt privat apo shteteror prandaj kjo nuk vendoset nga sistemi qeverises qe egziston ne jeten shoqerore, ekonomike dhe politike te nje vendi.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Kthimi i demokracise nga sistem i brendshem qeverisjeje ne 'teresi vlerash internacional-humaniste' eshte proces modern, biles i koheve te sotme e me sakte mund ta quajme nje perpjekje. Ne kete perpjekje po humbet logjikisht edhe thelbi i demokracise e normalisht ngrihen edhe pyetje si kjo.
> Demokraci-Lufte nuk perbejne nje nderlidhje ku me fuqizimin e njerit faktor duhet te kemi zhdukjen e faktorit tjeter, pra nuk ka paraprakisht kundershti midis konceptit te demokracise dhe konceptit te luftes.


Jam dakort e kjo eshte idea qe doja te nxirrja me temen...





> Ne kete kendveshtrim pyetja del e ndertuar keq . Pyetja e sakte duhet te ishte: Shkaqet e luftes ne  demokraci ,cilat jane e a ndryshojne nga shkaqet e luftes ne sisteme te tjera qeverisjeje ?


Shkaqet e luftes nuk ndryshojne sepse jane po ato te perhershmet, qe fillojne nga ekonomia e arrijne deri ne arsye kulturore. 
Problemi eshte pse ne Demokraci duhet te kesh frike akoma nga tjetri duke pas parasysh qe sot jane krijuar kaq e kaq organizata nderkombetare me qellimin e parandalimit te luftrave dhe krijimin e marredhenieve sa me te mira ndermjet shteteve ne cdo aspekt qe cdo qytetar i cdo shteti te gjej mireqenien edhe realizimin e tij kudo?!

----------


## chino

> ...
> Si e mendoni, A eshte e ligjshme (e drejte) Lufta ne Demokraci? Perse?


Duhet dalluar.

E ligjshme eshte cdo sjellje apo gjendje qe eshte e lejuar explicit apo implicit nga ligji. Perndryshe duhet te dallohet se per cilen demokraci kokretisht behet fjale, pra per cilin shtet me demokracine si rregullim shoqeror. Sepse rendi shoqeror i demokracise nuk eshte nje term i ngurte ne definimin e tij, por per me teper dallon nga shteti ne shtet. 

Nese e marrim si shembull Gjermanine, ajo ne kushtetuten e saj ka dispozita mbi luften, konkretisht mbi pyetjen se kur eshte e lejuar lufta, e cila eshte e lejuar vetem ne rast vetembrojtjeje, dhe vetem deri ne ate moment kur dhe sa eshte e nevojshme per te nderprere sulmin qe indikon situaten e vetmbrojtjes. Nga kjo del se simbas sistemit demokratik te Gjermanise, lufta si sulm apo agresion ndaj nje shtetit tjeter eshte e ndaluar me kushtetute dhe me kete "jo e ligjshme". 

Nisur pra nga shembulli i Gjermanise, duhet te pergjegjim pyetjen tuaj keso soji: 

"Ne demokraci lufta assesi nuk eshte e lejuar si agresion, por vetem si vetmbrojtje. Madje ajo eshte e lejuar vetem deri ne ate moment kur eshte eliminuar sulmi i cili inicion situaten e vetmbrojtjes. Detajet ne lidhje me keto terme (psh me pyetjen se kur mund te flitet per nje sulm, kur per nje rast vetmbrojtjeje) rregullohen paraprakisht (lexo: para rastit te luftes) me dispozita kushtetutore."

Mirepo duhet te dihet se perpos Gjermanise ka plote shtete tjera me demokracine si rregullim shteteror, dhe se keto shtete nuk e rregullojne ceshtjen rreth nje lufte te mundshme ne menyre identike si Gjermania. Keshtu qe pyetja jote nuk mund te pergjigjet ne menyre gjitheperfshirese (per te gjitha "demokracite" e botes). Pyetja se a eshte e lejuar (e ligjshme) lufta ne rendin shoqeror demokratik, nuk eshte pyetje qenesore e demokracise, per ate edhe guxon te "varioj nga shteti ne shtet.

----------


## dibrani2006

Ne çdo sistem ka pas lufte' dhe nuk besoj qe nuk ka lufte dhe ne demokraci, per deri sa jetojme ne ket planet tokesor mendoj qe nuk mbarojne luftrat shume lehte.

Lufta demokratike eshte pak me moderne se lufterat e tjera por?.? ndoshta dhe me e veshtire?!.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> *Lufta demokratike* eshte pak me moderne se lufterat e tjera por?.? ndoshta dhe me e veshtire?!.


Ne ckuptim lufta demokratike eshte pak me moderne?

Lufta pastaj nuk mund te cilesohet si _demokratike_!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*Une nuk e di sa i njeh ti ligjet natyrore, megjithate ketu po ekuivokon konceptet. Era e ka fjalen per luften ne kuptimin socio-politik, jo per luften natyrore per mbijetese (per te kaluar tek brezi tjeter) - lufta natyrore per te cilen ti flet eshte lufta kafshe-kafshe, gje qe nuk mund te quhet "lufte" ne kuptimin e konfliktit socio-politik. Edhe 'lufta per mbijetese' eshte nje tog-fjalesh te vendosura nga gazetaret shkencore, dhe ne shkenca natyrore specifikohet ndryshe - perzgjedhja e verber natyrore. Gjithesesi, ngaterrimi i koncepteve behet kryesisht nga njerezit e prirur per socio-politizma. Prandaj, per te mos nxjerre konkluzione false, eshte mire qe lufta te shihet nga kendveshtrimi psikoanalitik, sic shohin keta mjeshtrat:*

Lufta edhe si konflikt mes organizmash te perparuar socio-politike ndikohet fuqimisht prej luftes 'natyrore'. Mjaft te shohesh ndikimin sipas ligjit te Malthusit.

Konceptin natyror primitiv nuk e perdor askush,pavaresisht se eshte baza e konceptit te luftes e thelbi rregullohet nepermjet formes.

Sot per sot eshte serisht ne thelb me i forti qe mbijeton apo qe vendos paqen,pavaresisht formes qe i jep (lufte per  demokraci, lufte per humanizem etj). Nuk po mohoj parimet qe jane shume te rendesishem, thjesht   lufta ne cdo sistem eshte proces 'natyror' ,pra lufta eshte mese legjitime.
*
Lufta preventive e rinisur dhe ripropozuar nga SHBA eshte per te mbrojtur demokracine e tyre, si djepi me i madh i lirise njerezore. Prandaj, edhe ketu ke ngaterrese koncepti.*

Fjalen ngaterrese koncepti po kuptoj se e perdor kur ske cte thuash. Lufta preventive eshte disfate e paster e se drejtes. Nje paralelizem eshte vrasja preventive apo burgimi preventiv.
Vrasja preventive ndodh pikerisht kur ti mendon se tjetri ka ndermend te vrase, keshtu qe vepron i nxitur nga ideja, qe , me mire e vras une i pari pa me vrare.
Po ashtu vrasja preventive vepron ne rastet kur individi, pervec te atit , vret edhe te birin apo vellain me qellim qe keta neser te mos e vrasin, pasi mendon se po u vrava, babain apo vellain, keta do me vrasin.
Po ashtu burgu preventiv ecen sipas te njejtes logjike. Do e fus ne burg sepse ky mund te vrase dikend apo ky mund te vjedhe.
Mirepo barbarizem me te madh sesa vrasja preventive nuk ka e po ashtu burgu preventiv eshte barbarizem.
Prandaj lufta preventive qe funksionon sipas te njejtes logjike i perket nje fushe barbare konceptuale. Europa beri cmos ta zhduke kete koncept nga skena nderkombetare.
Demokracia nuk mund te mbrohet me parime barbarike e me perdorim te padrejte te dhunes ,pasi tregon qe ndodhet ne krize e po vepron me mjete totalitariste. Paralelizem historik e gjejme tek Lidhja e Delosit ku, Athina ne kohen e Perikliut, po vepronte ne menyra aspak demokratike e respektuese si ndaj anetareve te lidhjes ashtu edhe ne raportet me jashte, pra Fuqia e saj ushtarake ishte i vetmi faktor prestigji e nuk shoqerohej nga e drejta. Forca pa te drejten eshte shenje tiranie .

*Njeriu demokratik zgjedh perfaqesues. Ne momentin qe keta te fundit hypin ne pushtet, nuk ka me pothuaj asnje kontakt me te parin. Prandaj, perfaqesuesi demokratik eshte ai qe vendos per risjelljen e te tilla dukurive socio-politike, si Lufta, ne boten demokratike. Kjo nuk do te thote se nje person demokratik eshte emertuesi i demokracise ne teresi.*

Ne teori nuk e ke aspak keq, por ne praktike njeriu 'demokratik' po mbeshtet gjeresisht  perfaqesuesit e tij ne kete 'agresivitet' te demokracise. Per kete kemi sondazhet. Po flisja per njeriun 'demokratik' ne pergjithesi, nuk po absolutizoja. Sigurisht qe nje pjese e njerezve 'demokratike' nuk e mbeshtesin perdorimin e Forces Tiranike, pra kur forca nuk mbeshtetet tek e drejta.
Shqiptaret po mbeshtesin paqen ne rajon. Kjo fjali nuk implikon detyrimisht qe te gjithe shqiptaret po mbeshtesin paqen, por se vullneti i shumices shqiptare eshte i drejtuar nga paqja.

*Problemi eshte pse ne Demokraci duhet te kesh frike akoma nga tjetri duke pas parasysh qe sot jane krijuar kaq e kaq organizata nderkombetare me qellimin e parandalimit te luftrave dhe krijimin e marredhenieve sa me te mira ndermjet shteteve ne cdo aspekt qe cdo qytetar i cdo shteti te gjej mireqenien edhe realizimin e tij kudo?!*

Era, qellimet dhe fjalimet jane 2 gjera te ndryshme. Thuhet se ,propogandohet se, por qellimet qe fshihen pas fjalimeve jane shpeshhere te kunderta. 
Asnje sistem qeverisjeje nuk eshte ne gjendje te garantoje paqen e perjetshme,sepse sistemi i qeverisjes nuk eshte produkt i filozofimit mbi paqen, por pikerisht mbi qeverisjen. Keshtu edhe demokracia nuk eshte produkt i filozofimit mbi paqen. Nuk mund te thuash absolutisht  tani qe kemi demokraci kemi paqe te perjetshme.

Demokracia e pare jo si sistem qeverisjeje por si sistem vlerash njerezore, vuan nga internacionalizmi pasi propogandon vlerat e gjithe njerezve e jo te nje zone te caktuar.
Ky internacionalizem e ben te bjere ne gracken e cdo teorie internacionaliste,dmth _perhapja e asaj teorie(doktrine,ideologjie)  me dhune_.

Ne kete gracke e ka futur demokracine ajo qe quhet 'demokracia amerikane'. Ka marre tashme persiper perhapjen e demokracise me dhune nepermjet doktrines se luftes preventive.
Nuk eshte aspak faji i Amerikanit ,por eshte thelbi i demokracise qe te con tek nje konceptim i tille. Cdo teori internacionaliste historikisht ka propoganduar e praktikuar perhapjen e saj me dhune e keshtu po ndodh me demokracine. Perhapja me dhune e jo me paqe nga ana tjeter tregon edhe dobesine e aspak universalizmin e vlerave qe pretendon teoria, pra ne kete pike teoria kthehet ne prodhuese tiranie,sado te larta e fisnike te jene qellimet e saj.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Mirepo duhet te dihet se perpos Gjermanise ka plote shtete tjera me demokracine si rregullim shteteror, dhe se keto shtete nuk e rregullojne ceshtjen rreth nje lufte te mundshme ne menyre identike si Gjermania. Keshtu qe pyetja jote nuk mund te pergjigjet ne menyre gjitheperfshirese (per te gjitha "demokracite" e botes). Pyetja se a eshte e lejuar (e ligjshme) lufta ne rendin shoqeror demokratik, nuk eshte pyetje qenesore e demokracise, per ate edhe guxon te "varioj nga shteti ne shtet.


Dakort jam me ty deri ne nje fare pike, mqs po me flet per nje nder regullat e te Drejtes Publike Nderkombetare, dmth "vetembrojtja", por nuk eshte fjala per kete rast te vetem, sepse edhe Zvicra qe eshte shtet i deklaruar si _neutral_ e ka nje klauz te tille (vetembrojtjeje), si cdo shtet tjeter demokratik apo jo demokratik qofte. 
Puna eshte se keto shtete shpenzojne shume me teper se sa duhet vetem per vetembrojtje ne arme e teknologji lufte; ndonjehere madje tejkalojne caqet qe lejohen sipas ligjeve nderkombetare. Po ketij rasti cfare i thua ti, apo akoma _vetembrojtje_. Energjia nukleare pa kufi, apo bazat ushtarake ne cdo vend te SHBA jane per vetembrojtje sipas teje... Dalim perseri tek ekonomia ketu, nje nder elementet qe sjellin ne lufte pra e qe ne demokraci nuk eshte shume e drejte; nje nder elementet qe kane alarmuar edhe disa nga shtetet arabe duke i dhene frymezim e fuqi urrejtjes se organizmave terroriste... Ja ku na dilka pra gjith kjo liri veprimi, qe gjoja ka si qellim vetembrojtjen e krijimin e marredhenieve dypaleshe ekonomike etj, por qe ne perfundim fiton me i forti duke krijuar keshtu egersine e me te dobtit e duke i dhene shkas luftes!
Pikesynimi im i Demokracise eshte liri veprimi, por ama ne baze te rregullit win-win, dmth fitoj une, por fiton edhe ti sado pak qe te jete... ne menyre qe mos lindi urrejtja, hakmarrja etj!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Era pse nuk shef punen tende ti  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Era, qellimet dhe fjalimet jane 2 gjera te ndryshme. Thuhet se ,propogandohet se, por qellimet qe fshihen pas fjalimeve jane shpeshhere te kunderta. 
> Asnje sistem qeverisjeje nuk eshte ne gjendje te garantoje paqen e perjetshme,sepse sistemi i qeverisjes nuk eshte produkt i filozofimit mbi paqen, por pikerisht mbi qeverisjen. Keshtu edhe demokracia nuk eshte produkt i filozofimit mbi paqen. Nuk mund te thuash absolutisht  tani qe kemi demokraci kemi paqe te perjetshme.


Normale qe nuk ka politike pa propagande e normale qe nuk ka politike pa genjshtra. E di shume mire qe Demokracia nuk perfaqeson teorine e _Paqes_, por eshte sistemi qe ka kushtet per te arritur paqen, mjafton qe kush merret me politike, te veproje per te miren e Shtetit e per ate qe i eshte betuar se do t'i sherbeje, duke punuar qete e paster e duke ndihmuar edhe qytetaret e atij shtetit qe nepermjet qartesise te bejne zgjedhjet e duhura. Ndoshta une e thjeshtezova ca si shume, por ne teori duhet ekzistojne keto elemente ne Demokraci (duke hequr nga lista Demokracine shqipetare).




> Demokracia e pare jo si sistem qeverisjeje por si sistem vlerash njerezore, vuan nga internacionalizmi pasi propogandon vlerat e gjithe njerezve e jo te nje zone te caktuar.
> Ky internacionalizem e ben te bjere ne gracken e cdo teorie internacionaliste,dmth _perhapja e asaj teorie(doktrine,ideologjie)  me dhune_.


Nuk eshte e vertete qe internacionalizimi i rregullave demokratike vjen me dhune, e nuk eshte e thene qe Demokracia te jete e ndryshme ne vende te ndryshme, mjafton qe ajo te kete nje pershtatje elementare me kulturen, traditat, mitet e legjendat e vendit ku mbillet. Teoria demokratike nuk perhapet kurre me dhune se ndryshe nuk do ishte demokratike, thjeshte do te behej fjale per nje shtet diktatorial, ose ku dominojne udheheqesit ushtarak. Normale qe shumica e shteteve koloniale qe sot jane demokratike, arriten ne Demokraci nepermjet Luftes e duke perdorur dhunen, por kjo eshte gje tjeter sepse ne fund te fundit deshen te arrinin Demokracine e jo nje demokraci tjeter, por ate te vendeve perendimore, ate qe ka te beje me Liri zhvillimi, edukimi, zgjedhje te jetes private etj etj (edhe se arritjet jane akoma larg nga demokracia perendimore per shkak te problemeve fetare e me shtetet fqinje).




> Ne kete gracke e ka futur demokracine ajo qe quhet 'demokracia amerikane'. Ka marre tashme persiper perhapjen e demokracise me dhune nepermjet doktrines se luftes preventive.
> Nuk eshte aspak faji i Amerikanit ,por eshte thelbi i demokracise qe te con tek nje konceptim i tille. Cdo teori internacionaliste historikisht ka propoganduar e praktikuar perhapjen e saj me dhune e keshtu po ndodh me demokracine. Perhapja me dhune e jo me paqe nga ana tjeter tregon edhe dobesine e aspak universalizmin e vlerave qe pretendon teoria, pra ne kete pike teoria kthehet ne prodhuese tiranie,sado te larta e fisnike te jene qellimet e saj.


DEMOKRACINE Amerikane do e quaja thjeshte kapitalizem amerikan, e kjo eshte ideja qe aty ku shkel Amerika, eshte po kjo qe vendos rregullat, sepse kjo ka financen... Nuk ka Shtet te porsalindur politikisht qe t'i kundervihet politikes se saj thuajse kolonizese, sepse i leverdis qe ta ndjeki per t'u rritur ekonomikisht e per t'u fuqizuar politikisht. Nuk besoj se sot mund te kete Shtet aleat me te mire se Amerika. Sidoqofte edhe ketu del ajo, qe Amerika nuk perdor dhune, jane thjeshte keto Shtete te reja qe pranojn ndihmen e saj ne kembim te shume favoreve qe i dime te gjithe :ngerdheshje: 

Respekte. Me pelqen arsyetimi yt :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*Nuk eshte e vertete qe internacionalizimi i rregullave demokratike vjen me dhune, e nuk eshte e thene qe Demokracia te jete e ndryshme ne vende te ndryshme, mjafton qe ajo te kete nje pershtatje elementare me kulturen, traditat, mitet e legjendat e vendit ku mbillet. Teoria demokratike nuk perhapet kurre me dhune se ndryshe nuk do ishte demokratike, thjeshte do te behej fjale per nje shtet diktatorial, ose ku dominojne udheheqesit ushtarak. Normale qe shumica e shteteve koloniale qe sot jane demokratike, arriten ne Demokraci nepermjet Luftes e duke perdorur dhunen, por kjo eshte gje tjeter sepse ne fund te fundit deshen te arrinin Demokracine e jo nje demokraci tjeter, por ate te vendeve perendimore, ate qe ka te beje me Liri zhvillimi, edukimi, zgjedhje te jetes private etj etj (edhe se arritjet jane akoma larg nga demokracia perendimore per shkak te problemeve fetare e me shtetet fqinje).*

Era po flisja per demokracine si sistem vlerash,mos u ngaterro e mos me ngaterro te lutem. Kjo demokraci perben nje ideologji (po, mund ta quajme te tille) internacionaliste.
Kur hyn ne nje shoqeri si sistem vlerash atehere zbeh deri ne shkaterrim sistemin e vlerave ku ajo shoqeri bazohej me pare.  
Mirepo qe demokracia si sistem vlerash te nderhyje e te shkaterroje vlerat e vendeve ku futet ,ka nevoje qe te kete si pararendese Demokracine si menyre qeverisjeje. Sapo Demokracia e pare si menyre qeverisjeje hedh rrenjet ne nje shtet, vetvetiu i hapet rruga  demokracise si sistem vlerash e keshtu gjithcka ne kulturen e vendit qe mirepret demokracine si forme qeverisjeje qe bie ndesh me vlerat qe percjell demokracia si sistem vlerash, zbehet ngadale derisa shkaterrohet.
Ne kete menyre asgjesohen shume elemente kulturore te nje vendi te cilat perfaqesojne vete origjinalitetin kulturor te atij vendi, pra demokracia si sistem vlerash qe ndjek nga pas si qeni,demokracine si menyre qeverisjeje, dobeson identitetin e banoreve te atij vendi.
Pra kultura e nje vendi e sheh si virus shkaterrimtar demokracine si sistem vlerash,pasi zhduk origjinalitetin.
Kjo do te thote qe praktikimi i demokracise si sistem qeverisjeje ne gjithe globin, per shkak te lidhjes kerthizore qe ka tashme me demokracine si sistem vlerash do sjelle zhdukjen e shume kulturave origjinale e njefare globalizimi kulturor ku pjesen e luanit e ka kultura me rrenje kristiano-hebraike perendimore , qe sot per sot per shkak te ekonomicizimit prodhon ne seri , vetem nje lloj njeriu ,ate  homo ekonomikus.

Kjo eshte fatkeqesia e demokracise dhe e vendeve qe perqafojne demokracine si sistem qeverisjeje, pasi jane te detyruar te hane 'mish me krimba'.
Demokracia Nacionale eshte e vetmja zgjidhje per mendimin tim. Nacional-Demokracia ka qene nje rryme politike shume e rendesishme pergjate shekullit te demokratizimit te europes,pra shek 19.
Kjo Demokraci bazohet ne thelbin e demokracise si sistem qeverisje dhe nuk pranon demokracine si sistem vlerash pasi kombi apo populli qe e perqafon ruan origjinalitetin e vet kulturor.

Per tu kthyer edhe njehere tek demokracia si teori internacionaliste, dua te them se nuk eshte demokracia si sistem qeverisjeje ajo qe eshte ideologji internacionaliste, pasi nje sistem qeverisje nuk eshte ideologji qe tejcon vlera , por strukturimi i nje bashkesie socio-politike ne nje forme qe i garanton sovranitetin cdo individi nepermjet te drejtes se votes. Pra une marr nje vendim politik nepermjet votes time, pra kemi te bejme thjesht me te drejten e individit te vendose se nga cili do qeveriset.

Ndersa kur kemi demokracine si ideologji qe tejcon vlera mbarenjerezore, ketu kemi te bejme me teori internacionaliste qe kerkon te 'pushtoje' boten dhe kete po e demostron qarte sot.
Ketu perputhet psh me kristianizmin apo islamin, qellimi final i te cilave eshte pushtimi i botes apo edhe komunizmit qellimi final i te cilit ishte pushtimi i botes derisa u vendos zhvillimi i komunizmit ne nje vend te vetem.

Pra kemi te bejme me nje ideologji te rrezikshme per paqen ne bote dhe nuk eshte e veshtire te shikojme sot per sot se duke perdorur kete ideologji amerika ka bere lufterat e fundit.
Do thuash ti, amerika e ka instrumentalizuar demokracine si sistem vlerash per te justifikuar qellimet e verteta, por kjo a nuk te ben njekohesisht te mendosh se eshte pikerisht strukturimi i kesaj ideologjie si teori internacionaliste qe e ka lejuar dhe po e lejon ta instrumentalizoje per qellimet e veta.

I bazuar ne cfare thashe une mendoj se duhet ti themi jo, demokracise si sistem vlerash e po demokracise si menyre qeverisjeje, pasi vetem keshtu mund te ruajme identitetin e kulturen shqiptare nga shperfytyrimi,pra te perqafojne demokracine nacionale po kjo eshte teme tjeter.

p.s edhe une te kam zemer  :ngerdheshje:  ( po shikoj nuk e paske vene dhe aq kot firmen e Nices )

----------


## chino

> ... 
> Puna eshte se keto shtete shpenzojne shume me teper se sa duhet vetem per vetembrojtje ne arme e teknologji lufte; ndonjehere madje tejkalojne caqet qe lejohen sipas ligjeve nderkombetare. Po ketij rasti cfare i thua ti, apo akoma _vetembrojtje_. Energjia nukleare pa kufi, apo bazat ushtarake ne cdo vend te SHBA jane per vetembrojtje sipas teje... Dalim perseri tek ekonomia ketu, nje nder elementet qe sjellin ne lufte pra e qe ne demokraci nuk eshte shume e drejte; nje nder elementet qe kane alarmuar edhe disa nga shtetet arabe duke i dhene frymezim e fuqi urrejtjes se organizmave terroriste... Ja ku na dilka pra gjith kjo liri veprimi, qe gjoja ka si qellim vetembrojtjen e krijimin e marredhenieve dypaleshe ekonomike etj, por qe ne perfundim fiton me i forti duke krijuar keshtu egersine e me te dobtit e duke i dhene shkas luftes!
> Pikesynimi im i Demokracise eshte liri veprimi, por ama ne baze te rregullit win-win, dmth fitoj une, por fiton edhe ti sado pak qe te jete... ne menyre qe mos lindi urrejtja, hakmarrja etj!


Qellimi im kryesor i postimit tim te mesiperm, te cilit i "replikon" ti, ishte, te jap vleresimin tim, se lufta nuk eshte element qenesor i rendit shoqeror demokratik. Pra mendoj se demokracia nuk njeh principe te ngurta, te pandryshueshme ne lidhje me luften (reglementimin e saj). Per kete arsye ka sot nje mori shtetesh demokratike me reglementime fare te ndryshme mbi luften, pra rastet kur ajo eshte e lejuar, kur e ndaluar, per masat preventive te saj, e tj.

Shembulli i Gjermanise to te duhej te kete treguar se ne demokraci lufta eshte e lejuar vetem si vetmbrojtje, e cila (lexo: vetmbrojta) definohet shume ngushte. Rasti (i sjellur nga tjeret) i ShBA tregon se ajo vetmbrojtjen nuk e definon aq ngushte sa Gjermania, por sulmon Irakun, Afganistanin per t´u vetembrojtur. Nga keto dy shembuj del, se demokracia lejon reglementime te ndryshme mbi luften, kufinjet e nocionit "vetmbrojtje". Keshtu qe pergjegje unike per lejesen e luftes ne demokraci nuk ka. Demokracia i jep cdo shoqerie te drejten per rregullim te te gjitha ceshtjeve ne perputhje me interesat kombetare, por njekohesisht ne harmoni me komunitetin nderkombetar.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

Lufte ka gjith andej

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Lufte ka gjith andej


LoL ke dhene pergjigje me men... Si u bera edhe une kaq e trash qe e zgjata aq shume. Se mendova hic qe lufte ka ne gjithe andej:P

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Ne Demokraci nuk ka lufte. Flas per lufte midis shteteve demokratike, se lufte midis demokracise dhe diktatures ka gjithmone. Kjo quhet lufte llojesh. Ne demokraci kemi vetem lufte ekonomike dhe jo ushtarake.


Ideja jote mbase eshte e sakte, por besoj se e ke shprehuar gabim. I vertete eshte sot qellimi i luftes ne Demokraci qe mbeshtetet me shume ne ekonomi, por lufta behet gjithmone nepermjet ushtrise, armeve... ka akoma humbje jetesh...

Sa per ate lufte ndermjet demokracise edhe diktatures, ketu po qe ishte thjeshte nje lufte e ftohte (jo per gje po keshtu mori edhe emrin, deri sa perfundoi me renien e murit te Berlinit), por ama edhe diktaturat e quanin veten Demokraci popullore. Ne fakt eshte cik si shume e veshtire per ne te mendojme qe Vendet e Evropes Juglindore te quheshin demokratike, pas gjith atij totalitarizmi e pas gjithe atyre shfarosjeve te cdo lloj kundervenieje ndaj pushtetit. 

Gjithsesi qellimi i temes, nuk eshte ai qe te krahasoje diktaturen me demokracine, qe permbahet ne nje 50 vjeçar (gjysma e dyte e shek XX), por ne Demokracine ne vetvete: vlerat demokratike dhe lufta. Perputhja e ketyre te dyjave. Pse ndodh Lufta edhe ne demokraci, kur jane te gjitha elementet e pershtatshme per ta shmangur Luften e keshtu e me rradhe.

----------

